# Tesla Confirms Hardware Recall Over Model 3 Seat Belt Problem



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

> According to Tesla and the NHTSA, following vehicle servicing, the second-row left seat belt buckle and center seat belt anchor may be loose.


See full news article here.


----------

